# CineHarps or Berlin Harps?



## MadLad (Jul 14, 2021)

Since they're on sale and I want to get a decent harp library I just want to know what you prefer? I want to get Berlin Harps but I'm also afraid it may have the same problems like the Berlin piano library. So, which of the two would you pick?


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 14, 2021)

I don't have Berlin ... but I do enjoy CineHarps. It has a lot of good tone - and options. The mics all produce a very different experience ... 1 primary instrument and a couple of others. It has some special effects which are nice too. IDK what your Berlin piano issue was - but cant go wrong here.


----------



## MadLad (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks. I'll have to listen to a few mock-ups to decide, I think. The playback in staffpad for berlin piano is a little buggy, especially for chords. Sometimes a few notes are hit a little too early or too late when playing chords which is very annoying.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 14, 2021)

Berlin harps are nice but they are almost inaudible below MF so I’d go with Cineharps


----------



## MadLad (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you. I just found a comparisons video and you're right. Oh man, I hate that. Why can't they have an even increase and decrease in volume???


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 14, 2021)

MadLad said:


> Thank you. I just found a comparisons video and you're right. Oh man, I hate that. Why can't they have an even increase and decrease in volume???


DWH said that the Berlin series has a larger dynamic range.. so you need to apply more compression to hear the quieter dynamics. At least that’s the official explanation


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 14, 2021)

As far as tone and realism go, absolutely nothing beats Berlin Harps, for me


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jul 14, 2021)

I have Cineharps and I really love it. Listen to the demos and the walkthrough. What you hear is what you get. Was looking at Berlin, but the disk space requirement was very high. I did purchase the Correns harps 9an ensemble) from Ark 2 just to get some of that Berlin sound, and they sound nice as well.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 14, 2021)

ScarletJerry said:


> I have Cineharps and I really love it. Listen to the demos and the walkthrough. What you hear is what you get. Was looking at Berlin, but the disk space requirement was very high. I did purchase the Correns harps 9an ensemble) from Ark 2 just to get some of that Berlin sound, and they sound nice as well.
> 
> Scarlet Jerry


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 14, 2021)

Original poster was referring to Staffpad libraries not full Kontakt libraries for DAW.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jul 15, 2021)

Got it. Sorry.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## MadLad (Jul 17, 2021)

I went for Berlin Symphonic Harps because I liked the sound much better. It's true that mp is basically inaudible without good compression but the sound quality and actual tremolo samples still convinced me (CineHarps has an awful machine gun tremolo). I threw together a few bars of music, listen for yourself:



Thanks for all your input!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m sitting in my garden on a glorious summer‘s day on one of the hottest days of the year, here in sunny Yorkshire. There are cows in the fields grazing, and I can hear the birds and other wildlife making all the wonderful noises they do, and then I clicked on play.

It was so nice I had to play it twice……


----------



## MadLad (Jul 18, 2021)

Thank you for the feedback! I'll still need to import the stems in Reaper, though. There are some balancing issues between harp, glockenspiel and strings and I find the volume automation in Reaper more comfortable to use than in Staffpad


----------



## xenos (Nov 26, 2021)

MadLad said:


> Wybrałem Berlin Symphonic Harps, ponieważ dźwięk podobał mi się znacznie bardziej. To prawda, że mp jest w zasadzie niesłyszalny bez dobrej kompresji, ale jakość dźwięku i rzeczywiste próbki tremolo wciąż mnie przekonały (CineHarps ma okropne tremolo z karabinu maszynowego). Złożyłem kilka taktów muzyki, posłuchajcie sami:
> 
> 
> 
> Dzięki za cały twój wkład!



Fantastic, track ! May i Ask about what libraries You use here of course except knowing OT Harp?


----------



## MadLad (Nov 26, 2021)

I also use Berlin Strings and Berlin Percussion for the Glockenspiel. Usually, I use CinePerc but it has a strange Glockenspiel where the noise of the mallet hitting the instrument is sometimes louder than the actual pitch.


----------

